

Groupon Down 32%, LivingSocial Tight On Its Heels - cletus
http://www.businessinsider.com/dead-heat-groupon-down-another-32-in-march-livingsocial-ties-it-up-2011-3

======
cletus
I thought it was crazy for Groupon to walk away from billions of dollars (if
that is indeed what happened).

Another Pointcast in the making?

